# how many me go to do you need to make a profit



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Getting into meat goats I am considering bore or a bore cross, was wondering how many I would need to be able to show a profit?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is all going to depend on the amount of land you have; how much browse, what your management is & what the market is in your area.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I did notice there's a large market for bore goats when it is warmer out and as far has the land I would say its 3 ish acres


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't have enough land to make a profit. On a small scale you might be able to make enough to pay for itself though.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you for being honest I appreciate it


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

With a small operation, by the time you pay for feed...hay, grain, minerals...all the meds you may need or vet calls...kidding issues....not counting all your hours dedicated to your goats...there is no profit unless you have land to grow your own hay.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Actually I do have access to hay... How much land is recommended for how many goats?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Where do you live and what is the stocking rate for cattle in your area? 1 cow equals 8-10 head of goats. Check with your local extension office for the stocking rate.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

luvmywaggintails said:


> With a small operation, by the time you pay for feed...hay, grain, minerals...all the meds you may need or vet calls...kidding issues....not counting all your hours dedicated to your goats...there is no profit unless you have land to grow your own hay.


Grain is not a necessity - you buy from people who test their hay and you get hay that meets your goats nutritional needs. As a general rule, the only animals around here that get grain are my weaning kids - doelings get grain for 45 days, wethers get grain until I ship them - everything else maintains on hay alone, if they can't they are shipped. Although I've been hit hard with vet bills 1 or 2 years, I generally do not put out a lot of money on vet bills or medications. I found out a long time ago that it is easier and cheaper to prevent illness than to treat it, so that is what I strive to do. No one in agriculture pays themselves or counts their time in figuring profit - if you do you will always be at a loss - trust me on this. :laugh:


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

LOL oh I get that trust me I work for my mom and she was in the pony / horse business time is money only if you're making sales, otherwise it's just your time LOL... I have access to plenty of hay I'm on a hay farm and my father in law has a bunch of people on loading the hay wagons including myself so everybody works... And has far as the vet bills and preventing stuff yes I agree with you unfortunately I didn't realize this year was going to be a lot harder with worms and when I had to go to the store when I was a lot younger never had a problem unfortunately I actually lost this year it came in fast and strong and I didn't know what was going on it was a very hard and expensive lesson to learn. But how many goats do you think to make a profit not including my time lol... I never kept books before so I have no clue if some lotion or making money lol... Help


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Profit? What the heck?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

jac-k said:


> But how many goats do you think to make a profit not including my time lol...


What kind of profit are you looking to make? Enough to support you or just extra money? The first thing you need to do is find out what sells best in your area. Then you need to figure out when the demand is and what weights bring the most dollars. Find out where your sale barns are. Most auctions post sale results on their websites - check every single week to see what the prices are for what weights. Check out www.cattleusa.com to see if your local goat auctions are broadcast - if they are make it a point to watch on a regular basis to find out what is bringing the most money. You can turn a profit on 5 head, but that is obviously just extra money.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Profit? What the heck?


Whaaaat? You mean you haven't figured out how to get yours to poop gold yet either?!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SunnydaleBoers said:


> Whaaaat? You mean you haven't figured out how to get yours to poop gold yet either?!


Ha. Nope. I started to keep track at the beginning of 2013 and changed my mind real quick for fear my wife would see the books.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

That's exactly my point I'm getting married in May and I would like to keep it that way lol I love all my animals but need them to at least pay for their own seed and wouldn't mind be being able to get my hair done every couple months lol in a tomboy my whole life I'd like to be able to spoil myself a little here and there god knows I spoil my animals LOL... In the area that I'm in me go to sell and mini pygmy goats cell well as pets I just gotta figure out which one does it better I can say with the pygmy goats if they don't sell as pets when they get older I can sell them as meat , just not as much money there and I will definitely check out the prices at the auctions I actually like going to them and watching for that exact reason but there's not any around the corner anymore like there was before I moved thank you for your help I do appreciate it and if anybody else has any info please feel free to jump in


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

People have mentioned this: Grain is not necessary. But neither is meds or the vet. Now, I know that at times both of those can be vital, but not on regular basis.
My goats get only hay/forage, kelp/salt. Grow your own herbs for the major, relatively easy to treat diseases. Herbs can be used for de-worming, too.
Try going 'DIY' as much as possible, and you will be surprised at how little it costs you!
Folks say it's hard to make money with goats because it's commonly thought at goats need lots of inputs. Just look at goats in the wild and you get the picture of what is important for them


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

40 does and 2-3 bucks would be a good start for an operation for a little side money


----------



## jagged-d (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm curious to know what herbs you grow to battle worms


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

jac-k said:


> That's exactly my point I'm getting married in May and I would like to keep it that way lol I love all my animals but need them to at least pay for their own seed and wouldn't mind be being able to get my hair done every couple months lol in a tomboy my whole life I'd like to be able to spoil myself a little here and there god knows I spoil my animals LOL... In the area that I'm in me go to sell and mini pygmy goats cell well as pets I just gotta figure out which one does it better I can say with the pygmy goats if they don't sell as pets when they get older I can sell them as meat , just not as much money there and I will definitely check out the prices at the auctions I actually like going to them and watching for that exact reason but there's not any around the corner anymore like there was before I moved thank you for your help I do appreciate it and if anybody else has any info please feel free to jump in


Do you have pasture or are your goats in dry lot? Can your does maintain on good quality hay alone or are you feeding grain? If you want them to pay for themselves, then you are going to have to be ruthless and make it happen. Weigh your kids at birth and again at weaning. Keep track of herd productivity - number of kids divided by number of does and multiply by 100. 175% is the minimum. If your herd productivity is below that, find out why. Come weaning time, weigh the kids and the does - the combined weaning weight of the kids should be more than the weight of the doe that raised them - any doe that does not produce kids that outweigh her needs to be culled. Keep your best producers and get rid of the rest.


----------

